# Transalp Challenge



## kappler (25. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

was ist denn in den letzten zwei Jahren bei der TAC los? Es sind immer noch freie Plätze vorhanden. Was ist der Grund dafür? Früher waren alle Plätze innerhalb von Minuten vergeben?

Gruß,
Kappler


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Januar 2012)

es gibt threads zu den jeweiligen challenges. 
durchlesen und meinung bilden. das weißt du warum noch plätze frei sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kappler (25. Januar 2012)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort!


----------



## ]:-> (26. Januar 2012)

Wenn Du Zeit, Partner und Form hast - anmelden und mitfahren.
Dich erwartet ein ziemlich gut organisiertes Rennen, garantiert genug hochkarätige Mitstreiter und sicherlich eine unvergessliche Zeit.
Die Strecke 2012 ist nahezu identisch zu 2010 und imho bike-technisch lohnenswerter als die Dolomitenrunde.

Warum das nun besser oder schlechter, schneller oder langsamer gebucht ist ... das ist doch wurscht. Diese Frage endet immer in einem geunke zwischen Leuten die versuchen sich ihre geheimen Wünsche auszureden, frustrierten, denen was nicht gepasst hat und sonstigem Genörgel. 
Ich würde mich einfach freuen so ein hochkarätiges großes Rennen quasi direkt vor der Haustüre zu haben (und verglichen mit anderen international besuchten Etappenrennen ists auch relativ günstig).

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=546869


----------



## maxmistral (27. Januar 2012)

Ich meine dass die Trans-Germany der Grund ist. Seit die Trans-Germany an den Alpenrand verlegt wurde, ist die Trans-Germany für viele Fahrer eine Alternative zur Trans-Alp.


----------



## Glitscher (27. Januar 2012)

maxmistral schrieb:


> Ich meine dass die Trans-Germany der Grund ist. Seit die Trans-Germany an den Alpenrand verlegt wurde, ist die Trans-Germany für viele Fahrer eine Alternative zur Trans-Alp.



DAS kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. sind zwar beides etappenrennen aber durchaus komplett verschieden. in länge und anspruch. die TAC ist einfach nochmal ne nummer größer und kostet aber auch mehr. für viele sicher ein grund sich das gründlich zu überlegen.


----------



## maxmistral (28. Januar 2012)

Glitscher schrieb:


> DAS kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. sind zwar beides etappenrennen aber durchaus komplett verschieden. in länge und anspruch. die TAC ist einfach nochmal ne nummer größer und kostet aber auch mehr. für viele sicher ein grund sich das gründlich zu überlegen.



Das hast Du schon recht, die beiden Rennen sind komplett verschieden, aber manchen kommt es entgegen nur 4 Tage und weniger Startgeld zahlen zu müssen und dann wird eben nicht die TAC gebucht.

Und der Beweis ist doch: Seit die TG am Alpenrand verläuft ist der Buchungsdruck von der TAC weg.


----------



## kleinbiker (29. Januar 2012)

maxmistral schrieb:


> Ich meine dass die Trans-Germany der Grund ist. Seit die Trans-Germany an den Alpenrand verlegt wurde, ist die Trans-Germany für viele Fahrer eine Alternative zur Trans-Alp.



Deswegen ist die Trans Germany ja auch so gut gebucht

Für mich stellt die Trans Germany jedenfalls keine Alternative dar. Am Ende am Gardasee nach 8 Tagen anzukommen ist einfach was Besonderes.

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## ctwitt (2. Februar 2012)

Es gibt jetzt ja schon einige atraktive Etappenrennen. Da verteilen Sich die Starter auf die Events besser. Cap Epic, Alpentour Trophy, Trans Germany, Zillertal Challange, Mad East, Transalp, Trans Schwarzwald, Trans Zollernalb und noch einige mehr. 

Ausserdem ist es oft limitierend, dass man nur im Zweierteam fahren darf. Familie und der Termin in den bzw. Ausserhalb der Schulferien bereitet oft Probleme. Und es haben viele erkannt, dass es zumindest einer gewissen Vorbereitung bedarf, ein acht Etappen Rennen zu fahren. Drei oder vier Etappen trauen sich viele eher zu. 

Und die Fahrer die International anreisen haben jetzt auch eine wesentlich grössere Auswahl. Und die Spitzenfahrer leiden darunter, dass das Rennen keinen Status bei der UCI hat wie z.B die Cap Epic. 

Problematisch ist auch teilweise die Streckenführung. Immer mehr Verbote führen zu immer weniger Trailanteil. 

Meiner Meinung nach sollte das Konzept mal überdacht werden. 8 Etappen durch die Alpen, aber es muss doch nicht immer von Deutschland zum Gardasee gehen. Und aus Zweierteams kann man auch Einzelfahrer machen und eine Teamwertung separat. Am ersten Tag mal einen Prolog und in der Mitte mal ein Bergzeitfahren. Aber die machen seit 15 Jahren immer das Selbe.

Für mich persöhnlich ist die Transalp seit Jahren mein Saisonhöhepunkt, da ich das Fahren in den Alpen am schönsten finde. Natürlich können andere Veranstaltungen genauso toll und genauso herausfordernd sein. Jedes auf seine Art und jedes Rennen kann einen fertig machen Egal ob 30 km oder 200 km oder 1 Tag oder 8 Tage.


----------



## kubus74 (17. Februar 2012)

weise Worte vom pirat...
kann man nur unterstreichen. 
Hinsichtlich des wirtschaftlichen Niedergangs der TAC würd ich mir erstmal keine Gedanken machen. Plan B hatte ja den genialen Plan B mit einer B Veranstaltung wie der TG die B Kunden abzufischen und denen dafür auch ganz ordentlich Kohle abzuknöpfen.

Wenn sich die Plan A Veranstaltung mit Zweier-Teams nimmer ausbuchen lässt gibts dort halt auch Einzelstarter. Fertig ist die Laube. Knabbert halt ein bisschen am Mythos - ist dann halt auch nur noch Plan B. Da aber die Streckenidee einfach unschlagbar ist wird die Nachfrage eine derartige Veranstaltung immer rechtfertigen. Die Transgermany ist dann aber endgültig Plan C und würde letztlich zurecht gegen deutlich besser Etappenrennen wie die Trans Schwarzwald oder die Mad East abstinken.


----------



## Jäggi (20. Februar 2012)

Also Transalp als Einzelrennen - da wäre ich sofort dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxmistral (23. Februar 2012)

Jäggi schrieb:


> Also Transalp als Einzelrennen - da wäre ich sofort dabei!



Wenn es die TAC als Einzelrennen gibt, dann hat Plan B wirklich Buchungsmangel! Davon gehe ich aber nicht aus!

Dass die Plätze nicht alle in 5min weg sind kratzt aber schon ein bißchen am Kult der Veranstaltung. Bisher waren die Teilnehmer ja alle überglücklich überhaupt mit fahren zu dürfen.


----------



## kubus74 (30. November 2014)

Etappenorte stehen jetzt in der Biker Bravo. Viel Neues für mich - war aber auch eine Zeitlang nicht dabei. Mittersil - sillian da bin ich mal gespannt.  Danach wirds aber schön...


----------



## marocche (30. November 2014)

Wo steht denn das. Ich kanns vor lauter Werbung nicht sehen


----------



## kubus74 (30. November 2014)

Um ehrlich zu sein wollt ich nicht gleich wieder so zynisch anfangen. Muss auch
 noch Weihnachtsgeschenke kaufen. Eine Craft Unterhose vielleicht?!
Strecke find ich trotzdem interessant.


----------



## tofino73 (30. November 2014)

kubus74 schrieb:


> Etappenorte stehen jetzt in der Biker Bravo. Viel Neues für mich - war aber auch eine Zeitlang nicht dabei. Mittersil - sillian da bin ich mal gespannt.  Danach wirds aber schön...



In der aktuellen Ausgabe? Ist die schon raus?


----------



## tofino73 (30. November 2014)

Kannst Du die Etappenorte bitte reinstellen? Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (30. November 2014)

tofino73 schrieb:


> In der aktuellen Ausgabe? Ist die schon raus?



Als als DIMB-Mitglied hab ich sie schon bekommen....

Ruhpolding-Saalfelden/Leogang-Mittersil-Sillian-Alleghe-San Martino in Castrozza-Levicio Terme- Riva


----------



## tofino73 (30. November 2014)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Als als DIMB-Mitglied hab ich sie schon bekommen....
> 
> Ruhpolding-Saalfelden/Leogang-Mittersil-Sillian-Alleghe-San Martino in Castrozza-Levicio Terme- Riva[/QUOTE
> 
> Vielen Dank


----------



## tofino73 (30. November 2014)

Da sind ein paar neue Etappenorte dabei, oder? Happy trails


----------



## lilly-joe (1. Dezember 2014)

Strecke und Etappendetails sind jetzt auch online


----------



## kubus74 (1. Dezember 2014)

wie erwartet. Zwischen Mittersill und Sillian befindet sich offensichtlich koupiertes Gelände.


----------



## Maracuja10 (3. Dezember 2014)

Die Strecke schaut auf jeden Fall sehr interessant aus


----------



## ctwitt (3. Dezember 2014)

Guten Abend,

die Strecke gefällt mir sehr gut. Alles dabei was ein abwechslungsreiches Rennen ausmacht. Berge, Trails, schnelle flache Passagen, technische Abfahrten, Tragen und schieben. Hoffe kein Schnee. Tolle Teilstücke in den Dolomiten.


Wolf-Thorsten Witt
Diagnostik-Beratung-Training
www.wtwitt.de


----------



## coin_op (5. Dezember 2014)

Moin zusammen,

wer ist diese Route schon mal gefahren oder teilweise und kann etwas dazusagen? Ich kenne einen kleinen Teil von 2013 (Rifugio Averau und dann von Alleghe nach San Martino: Baita Segantini). Überlegt auch noch jemand an dem Event teilzunehmen? Suche noch einen Teampartner...


----------



## Ulli_Maraman (27. Januar 2015)

....sucht zufällig noch jrmand ein Teampartner ? Meiner ist mir leider abgesprungen....
Ich will als 53ig-jähriger in der GM-Klasse starten....


----------



## tofino73 (20. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen

Falls jemand noch ein Hotel in Sillian sucht. Habe dort beim Sillianer Wirt ein Maisonette-Apartment mit 2+1 Bett gebucht. Benötige aber nur ein Einzelzimmer.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

